
So Long, Wunderground - mcone
https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/So-Long-Wunderground
======
QuercusMax
For those who didn't read the article: wunderground is still around, but the
writer of this blogpost is leaving.

~~~
kevin_b_er
The writer of the blogpost is Dr. Jeff Masters, who was the meteorologist
founder and runner of the site until he sold it to The Weather Channel. He's
finally leaving what's left of his company.

